# 2009 Canada Cup Information



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

The Interlake Archers has been awarded the 2009 Canada Cup. We are still firming up our venue details, so I am hesitant to reccomend a motel to anyone yet, but the schedule is firm, so at least you can begin planning now. Attached are a few details:


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

The 2009 Canada Cup will be held at the Stonewall Soccer fields.

Reccomended Hotel/motels :
Super 8 Motel 
- www.super8.com
3760 Portage Avenue, Winnipeg - (204) 831-9800

Howard Johnson Express Inn - Winnipeg West
3740 Portage Ave
Winnipeg, MB R3K 0Z9 CA

Holiday Inn Winnipeg-Airport West - www.holidayinn.com
2520 Portage Ave., Winnipeg - (877) 863-4780

These Hotels are all about 25 Highway Km from the venue.

We are also pleased to announce that we are trialing a new catagory at this event for those who dont yet shoot FITA. The round consists of a FITA, but at reduced distances so that those who dont normally shoot FITA are able to take part in this event. The hope is to get some new people out, maybe even some of the 3-D Guys.
Intro Open
All ages, Any equipment. 
Distances:[email protected] [email protected] 
Shoot for some great door prizes, etc.


----------



## fire08 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Good job!*

Hello, thanks for posting info nice and promptly - it's appreciated for planning purposes.

Just to clarify - is Cadet entry fee 30 (as on the first note), or 40 - as on your last note?

On an aside - do you have the practice and scoring times for the MICA tournament at Heights this Saturday Mar 28?

Thanks


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Oops, thanks for pointing out my error, it is $30 for Cadets
I have condenseed the info onto one page, it is attached.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

*Registration form*

Registration form:


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

*No Excuses*

Ok...no excuses this year...WestJet Seat sale on now...$293 taxes in from Toronto...$333 from Montreal...$323 from Vancouver...$397 from Edmonton...$403 from Calgary...$535 from Halifax....lots of good deals...its on a long weekend so you dont need time off work


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

this needs a bump


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Preregistrations are coming in, looks to be a decent turnout. If you are planning on coming, let me know soon as it makes organising things a lot easier.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Only a few more days. Weather forcst looks ok(we might get a bit wet, but the winds look calm enough) Right now we are at 26 entries, could always use some more!! I am planning on providing live web updates throughout the shoot to this post. Depending on how far I go in the matchs sunday, I may even be able to provide arrow by arrow results of the final matchs(hopefully not though, I would rather be shooting. ;-) )


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

The score updates would be much appreciated Ed. Thanks for your efforts:darkbeer:


----------



## bowtech-steve (Jan 1, 2009)

How many are in each category right now? (Senior classes only please)


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

720 round tonight see everybody there


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Xs24-7 said:


> Only a few more days. Weather forcst looks ok(we might get a bit wet, but the winds look calm enough) Right now we are at 26 entries, could always use some more!! I am planning on providing live web updates throughout the shoot to this post. Depending on how far I go in the matchs sunday, I may even be able to provide arrow by arrow results of the final matchs(hopefully not though, I would rather be shooting. ;-) )


one word to describe tonights 720 round " wind" gotta love mother nature


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

cdhunter said:


> one word to describe tonights 720 round " wind" gotta love mother nature


Some Fita updates...winds 40 km...kevin and ed tied at 666 rich has 657.Kyle Oliver 651.....will update full results when I get home later
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

It was a windy, challenging day today...at 50m the wind really picked up(60+km/h at times)...a don't have results I'm front of me, but what I can remember is:
Kevin t. 1336 Ed W 1327 rich v/Kyle O 1301 
Women compound is lead by Sonia Wilson
High score of the day was cadet Keenan Brown with a 1356
Match play tommorrow begining at 9am
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clint999 (May 16, 2008)

Only a few more days. Weather forcst looks ok(we might get a bit wet, but the winds look calm enough) Right now we are at 26 entries, could always use some more!! I am planning on providing live web updates throughout the shoot to this post. Depending on how far I go in the matchs sunday, I may even be able to provide arrow by arrow results of the final matchs(hopefully not though, I would rather be shooting. ;-) )


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks to everyone who came out. It was certainly an interesting weekend...wind gusts over 60km/h during match play yesterday...
Men Compound:
1st-Kevin Tataryn-MB
2nd-Rob Cox-MB
3rd-Ed Wilson-MB

Women Compound
1st-Jenah Smith-SK
2nd-Sonia Wilson-BC
3rd-Karen Van Nest-SK

Complete results will be up on the FCA website soon. We had 28 shooters who braved the weather. Thanks to everyone who helped setup, take down, and put away. Thanks also to the judges who gave up their long weekend so we could shoot.

Ed


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Congrats to the winners!

And thank you to Bob Tataryn and the entire organizing commitee for puting on a very well run event in not the greatest of conditions.

Although it was not nice weather i think everyone that i talked to enjoyed the shoot. 

Phenomenal job Interlake Archers, I look forward to what you have in store for us at Trials.

Allan


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

*Thank You Doinker*

I would like to thank Doinker Stabilizers for donating some great prizes to this event. The Grand Prize winner of a Doinker Quadraflex stabilizer was CDHunter(Chris Howells) Other prize winners were Bob Hudson(Doinker Carbon Elite Hunter)Steve Wilson(25" Alumi-Komp) Sonia Wilson-27" Carbon Graphite Stabilizer) Cody Berube-(Adjustable V-bar mount and 1" Doinker A Bomb)Kyle Oliver(Kiddo Stabilizer) Hunter McGinnis(adjustable offset mount and 3/4 Abomb Doinker)Ed Wilson(31.5" Carbon Elite Stabilizer)
Thanks again to everyone who helped make this shoot a success!!


----------

